# The white villages



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Jan 12, 2020)

Looking to visit the white villages on our trip to spain for the winter sun .
Any recommendation or routes very much appreciated. And stopovers


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 12, 2020)

Look here for Ideas








						Spain
					

Spain Trips Mixing Moorish magic with Spanish splendour, stunning interior landscapes with old-world majesty, trips to Spain can be so much more than burnt Brits abroad and package holidays. It’s rugged and outdoorsy, infused with passion and a sense of adventure. This is a land of much...




					www.exodus.co.uk
				



Not sure which matches your plans but.....


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Jan 12, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Look here for Ideas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plans not set in stone .
Working our way down east side hopefully pick up route to white villages.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 14, 2020)

Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> Looking to visit the white villages on our trip to spain for the winter sun .
> Any recommendation or routes very much appreciated. And stopovers


We have just visited Medina Sidonia.. 
They don't come much whiter.
Delightful place.
Look on the P.O.I. s


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 14, 2020)

Rondo  ?


----------



## REC (Jan 14, 2020)

Vejer de la Frontera is pretty idyllic!


----------

